# afaw -Estuary rod



## darrel

Tommy you said it was dual rung. what is the distance from the butt to the reel seat for conventional and what is it for spinning?

I'll probably be using mono to avoid wind knots. I gather the rod spine is a non factor these days?

anything else to comment about the rod ?
know anyone who fishes with the rod? 
my intentions were for plugging or flounder fishing.


----------



## FishRung

Darrel,

Duel rung means the one set of guides will handle spinning and conventional. I use an Estuary & conventional for a wide range of styles including plugging and flounder. Try float fishing it as well.

Distance from butt cap to (mid) reel seat is 27", (mid) reel seat to first guide is 35" and the guide is 1" outside diameter.

Hope that helps,
Brian


----------



## kingfish

You can spend more money but you can't get a better rod, you can spend less, but it won't be as good. I fish this rod and it will cast far and really be enjoyable with a fish on. Hard to beat.


----------



## Tommy

Darrel,

These guys have it covered. One set of guides set-up to handle conventional or spinner with braid. Lightweight, easy to cast and fights a fish very well.

Kingfish is one of the best fishermen i know and he knows what he likes in a rod.

Tommy


----------



## darrel

*tks guys !*

I was thinking that there were two sets of guides and I was concerned about more tangles. 

I'll be hooking up with Tommy on the other side. tks


----------



## RockhopperUK

Darrel,

The spine is still a factor.. a rod can either be spined for fishing or for casting....to you and me there would not be a lot of difference when in use. 

If the guides are set out on the spine or under the spine the rod will not twist when in use....off spine and it will have a mind of its own.

Dont forget! some blanks will have more than one spine anyways then you need to find the most dominant one:fishing: 

Tom.


----------



## toejam

Tommy said:


> Kingfish is one of the best fishermen i know and he knows what he likes in a rod.
> 
> Tommy


 Tommy,, Please , don't mention how good a fisher Kingfish is,,, he's getting the "big Head" as it is!

Rockhopper,,, what cause spines in rod blanks???


----------



## RockhopperUK

TJ,

Its caused by the overlap of the fabrics as they are wrapped onto the mandrel.

Tom.


----------



## darrel

*tks rockhopper*

if all goes really bad I'll regift the rod to a young relative who'll probably leave it on the jetty along with my other equipment!


----------



## RockhopperUK

Darrel,

I've not used any of Julians new rods, but I know many who have, and as yet I have not heard a bad word about them, only good things, the price especially is very good for the quality.

Julian is a very good angler (England Team Member) and a very good rodbuilder, it was no surprise that his AFAW rods found favour with so many anglers in the UK and Ireland....now it looks as though the same is happening in the US.

I am sure you will like your new addition...Good luck 

Tom.


----------

